# Eco-Friendly Packaging



## allimac (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey, Everyone.

I am doing my best to steer away from so much plastic which includes plastics for wrapping soaps and bath bombs. I have plenty of materials for soap wrap but am not coming up with very many (economical) ideas for bath bombs. 

I found a place that sells biodegradable cello bags but they're kind of pricey, and the company recommends using their $200 sealer, or one like it. Do you have experience or ideas for eco-friendly wrapping for bath bombs?

Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Apr 22, 2018)

These seem pretty reasonable:  https://www.clearbags.com/bags/eco?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7piylYrO2gIVjbjACh0TdQQWEAAYAiAAEgJ4s_D_BwE


----------



## Dahila (Apr 22, 2018)

lsg said:


> These seem pretty reasonable:  https://www.clearbags.com/bags/eco?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7piylYrO2gIVjbjACh0TdQQWEAAYAiAAEgJ4s_D_BwE


I use them for my bb


----------



## allimac (Apr 22, 2018)

Terrific! Thank you both very much.


----------



## lyschelw (Apr 24, 2018)

I love the real cello bags from Nashville Wraps.  Made from wood fibers.  https://www.nashvillewraps.com/cello/biodegradable-bags/p-54

And if you are looking for a real bio-degradable packing tape, I just found one!


----------



## allimac (Apr 24, 2018)

Ohhhh! Thanks! And yes, I'd love to know about the packing tape. Same supplier?


----------

